# Corsair HD120 RGB LED



## Jan1604 (1. März 2017)

Hallo Leute,

ich bin dabei mir ein PC mit Wasserkühlung zu erstellen.
Mein Tower -Thermaltake Core X9 Snow Edition- und der Radiator sollen von den Corsair HD120 RGB LED Lüftern geschmückt werden.

Hier meine Frage zur RGB Steuerung. Es müssen insgesamt 4 Lüfter davon verbaut werden. Später sollen noch weitere Lüfter folgen (ich denke mal so insgesamt 8-12).
An den standard RGB-Controller von Corsair (der je nachdem zu den Lüftern mitgeliefert wird) passen 6 Lüfter. Richtig?
Kann ich diesen Controller an meine Lüftersteuerung -Aquaero 6 XT- über *einen* Kanal anschließen und trotzdem 6 Lüfter mit den Controller betreiben?
Warüber wird dann die PMW geregelt? Über den Corsair Controller oder über den aquaero?

Und ist es möglich die Farben (RGB-Steuerung) über den Computer und nicht über den von Corsair mitgelieferten 3 Tasten-Controller zu steuern?

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiter helfen.

Beste Grüße

Jan


----------



## Jan1604 (2. März 2017)

Kann mir keiner weiterhelfen?
Oder habe ich nur im falschen "Unterforum" hier nachgefragt??


----------



## Narbennarr (2. März 2017)

DIe Lüfter verfügen jeweils über zwei Anschlusskabel, eins ist nur für die LEDs, das andere für den Lüfterbetrieb. Das LED-Kabel kommt an Box, das anderen Kabel ans Mainboard oder in deinem Fall den Aquaero.
Die Controllerbox mit den LED-Kabeln wird NICHT an einer Steuerung angeschlossen, sondern nur an seinen SATA-Stromstecker. Es besteht also keine verbindung zum System und eine Steuerung der Beleuchtung per Software ist nicht möglich.


----------



## Jan1604 (2. März 2017)

Vielen Dank für die Auskunft 

Also hätte ich später 2-3 von diesen "schicken" 3-Tasten-Controller auf meinen Schreibtisch?^^

Gibt es evtl. eine Alternative an Lüftern die ich über eine Software am PC oder über meine Lüftersteuerung beleuchten könnte?


----------



## Narbennarr (2. März 2017)

Die NZXT AER RGB Lüfter können mit der HUE+ Box per Software gesteuert werden (wieviele weiß ich nicht). Ebenso die Thermaltake Riing (Premium) mit dem Fan Controller und RGB Software. Pro Box (wird im Gehäuse verstaut) können 5 Lüfter angeschlossen und 16 boxen können in Reiche geschaltet werden, sollte reichen


----------



## Jan1604 (2. März 2017)

Die NZXT hatte ich noch garnicht auf den Schirm. Aber diese gefallen mir im Gegensatz zu Thermaltake und Corsair optisch nicht ganz so. (Auch wenn mein Radi von NZXT ist).

Die Thermaltake hatte ich mir schon angeschaut. Leider finde ich dazu kaum informationen. Diese sind oft sehr wiedersprüchlich. Hast du da evtl. einen Link für mich?

Ich sehe an der an den Controller nur 3 Lüfteranschlüsse? Sind da noch welche versteckt?
Wie werden die Controller verbunden (in Reihe geschalten)
Und wo und wie schließe ich die Controller an? --> Mainboard?

Und brauche ich dann überhaupt noch eine -externe aquaero- Lüftersteuerung?


----------



## Narbennarr (2. März 2017)

Du brauchst die Plus Edition:
Thermaltake Riing Plus 12 RGB LED-Lufter, 16.7 Mio Farben - 3er Set

Anleitung
http://www.thermaltake.com/db/support/usermanual/_f850d5a03ddd4a3cb4b173b20687ea8f.pdf


----------



## Jan1604 (2. März 2017)

Das ist ja verwirrent mit den Thermaltake Lüftern 

Die "Plus und Premium" variante kostet schon eine ganze Stange Geld. 
Aber ich brauche ja somit keinen Aquaero 6 Lüftersteuerung mehr. Richtig?
Ich kann über die Software ja alles einstellen- PWM und RGB?

Wenn ich ehrlich bin, verstehe ich die Beschreibung nicht ganz. Man sieht auch nicht welche Anschlüsse an welchen Kabel sind.

Die Lüfter werden über 4 Pin angeschlossen? Die Lüfter-Anschlüsse auf den Controller verwirren mich leicht. Die sehen nach 9 Pin (obere Reihe 5 Pin/ untere 4 Pin) aus?

Kann ich an den Controller auch andere Riing-RGB-Lüfter von Thermaltake anschließen? Z.b. diesen hier?


----------



## Jan1604 (3. März 2017)

Was sind das denn für "spezielle" Lüfter?  
Ich habe Caseking angeschrieben. Aber die konnten mir auch nichts sagen. Nicht einmal über wie viel Pin die Lüfter angeschlossen werden.

Jetzt habe ich mal Thermaltake direkt angeschrieben. Mal sehen ob die mir weiter helfen können


----------



## Chimera (3. März 2017)

Wenn ich mich nicht irre, haben die RGB Riing nen 5 Pin Anschluss (und evtl. auch die einfarbige LED Version, bei den normalen weiss ich es leider nicht), was man hier auf dem Bild auch erkennen kann. Dadurch dürft es wohl etwas schwerer sein, diese an ner normalen Lüsteu zu betreiben, ausser dass der 5 Pin nur der Beleuchtung dient, dann ginge es, jedoch ohne Beleuchtung. Naja, ist halt typisch mit so propietären Sachen, da machen die Hersteller nicht ohne Grund solche Sachen. Die wollen halt, dass man auch ihr Zubehör kauft und nicht nur mit anderem kombiniert  Auf der TT Seite sieht man es übrigens auch, dass die Lüfis per 5 Pin angeschlossen werden: Riing 14 LED RGB TT Premium Edition 3-Fan Pack | ttpremium. Einer der anderen Anschlüsse dient der Kopplung mit nem anderen Controller, dann ist da noch der Anschluss für das USB Kabel zum Mobo.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jan1604 (3. März 2017)

An den Controller können nur 3 Lüfter angeschlossen werden. Wobei man natürlich einen 2ten Controller mit den ersten verbinden könnte.

Aber bei den "Plus und Premium" Lüftern sieht man eben nicht den 5pin sondern unter den 5pin vier weitere Pins..??
Aber ich habe noch nie einen Lüfter mit 9 Pins gesehen. Bisher kannte ich ehrlich gesagt nur 3 und 4 Pin Lüfter..

Wenn das mit den RGB nicht so geil wäre, würde ich mir einfach stink normale Lüfter bestellen und über den aquaero betreiben....


----------



## Chimera (5. März 2017)

Jan1604 schrieb:


> An den Controller können nur 3 Lüfter angeschlossen werden. Wobei man natürlich einen 2ten Controller mit den ersten verbinden könnte.
> 
> Aber bei den "Plus und Premium" Lüftern sieht man eben nicht den 5pin sondern unter den 5pin vier weitere Pins..??
> Aber ich habe noch nie einen Lüfter mit 9 Pins gesehen. Bisher kannte ich ehrlich gesagt nur 3 und 4 Pin Lüfter..
> ...



Nun, während bei den anderen Premium Packs die normalen Lüfis zum Einsatz kommen, sind es bei dem von dir genannten eben spezielle, die nur mit diesem Controller laufen (sieht man auch gut im Manual-> http://thermaltake.de/db/support/usermanual/_f850d5a03ddd4a3cb4b173b20687ea8f.pdf). Ergo wirst du diese wohl auch nicht an ner normalen Lüsteu regeln können. Da müsstest du eher zum normalen Premium-Set greifen: Riing 12 LED RGB TT Premium Edition 3-Fan Pack | ttpremium. Da sind es 5 Pin Anschlüsse, je nachdem für was der 5te Pin ist und ob du sie überhaupt wegen der Breite anschliessen kannst, wäre halt einfach die Funktion eingeschränkt.
Wenn du sie eh über die Aquaero regeln willst, kannst du ja auch einfach normale LED Lüfis nehmen. Hast dann halt einfach keine Sonderfeatures und wen ndu solche willst, musst du halt komplett auf ne NZXT Grid oder eben das Tt Set setzen.


----------



## Jan1604 (7. März 2017)

Das ich auf den Controller von Tt setzen müsste wäre eigentlich kein Problem. Aber man findet halt keine Informationen dazu. An den Controller können 5 Lüfter angschlossen werden. Aber nur 3 Lüfter sind dazu.
Jetzt ist halt die Frage welche Lüfter passen an den Controller. Ich bräuche ja noch einen weiteren 120 Lüfter für den Radiator und einen 140 Lüfter für die Rückseite des Gehäuses..
Das würde genau passen mit einen Controller.. und später hätte ich ja auch die möglichkeit einen weiteren Controller zu holen.
Deswegen habe ich ja auch schon Tt direkt angeschrieben. Aber bisher keine Antwort bekommen


----------



## Chimera (7. März 2017)

Wie schon gesagt: wenn dir die Riing zu unsicher sind, dann geh lieber den Weg mit NZXT und dem Grid oder dann den Weg der Beleutung mit dem Eislicht von Alphacool. Dass Tt jeweils nen eigenen Weg geht und versucht möglichst sein Zeugs nur für die eigene Ware kompatibel zu machen, ist nix neues (gab es früher bei denen auch schon häufig). Du kannst natürlich auch einfach mal dem Tt Support schreiben und fragen, wobei die Chance auf Antwort wohl ähnlich gross ist wie auf nen Gewinn im Casino. Denn als ich mich bei denen beschweren wollt, dass bei meinem Tempered Glass Seitenteil was im Pack fehlte, erhielt ich...genau, bis heute nicht ein Wort als Antwort (warte nun schon 2 Monate). Ist also eh kein so gutes Zeichen, wenn ein Support so wenig Interesse zeigt.
Meine persönliche(!) Meinung zu LED Lüfis: wirkt in vielen Fällen halt einfach wie billiges Bling-Bling. Sicher, es gibt wirklich schöne Rigs mit LED Lüfis, doch auch viele die wie billiges Spielzeug aussehen, weil sie mit LED Lüfis zugestopft sind. Manchmal ist die indirekte Beleuchtung die schönere.
Nun, im Endeffekt hast du drei Möglichkeiten: entweder einfach mal kaufen und dann gucken, ob es geht oder einfach mal den Support anschreiben und hoffen, dass sie dir ne Antwort geben oder halt einfach ne andere Lösung wählen.


----------

